# You might be fat if...



## Buffie (Jan 5, 2010)

... the lady who used to work at the donut shop sees you 2 years later at her new job where she's a hostess and she recognizes you but you don't have any idea who she is.

That was my big clue this evening. 

Backstory: I go to LaMar's mayyyyybeeeee 4 or 5 times a year. (Not saying I only /eat/ LaMar's 4 or 5 times a year but usually Mr. Buffie just runs in and grabs a half-dozen on the way to work while she-who-is-not-a-morning-person waits in the car. So I personally don't step foot in the donut shop all that much.) /end Backstory

Tonight we went to grab a bite after an obscenely long day at the office and the very nice hostess lady says "Hi! Haven't seen you in a while!"

I'm thinking "Hi, haven't seen you... uhm, ever."

Then she says she knows me from LaMar's, where she used to work 2 years ago. 

What does that mean???? Who has a memory like that? Does that mean I'm memorably fat? I've always jokingly wondered if they have fat "Wanted" posters in places like Chinese buffets and donut shops (like John Pinette says) but now I'm thinking - do they /really/ keep tabs???

Mr. Buffie is the one who pops in there 90% of the time and she doesn't seem to recognize him at all.

Not exactly paranoid but definitely perplexed and possibly even intrigued....

What makes someone memorable? Are you "memorably" fat? What was your first clue?


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't think it is the case you are fat at all. Some people have extraordinary memories and some people have faces who barely change even as they grow older. I am one of those people. In fact, I recently had a middle school teacher recognize me at the Walmart deli I work at. I'm thinking "Uh, who the hell are you?" because middle school was 14 years ago. XD


----------



## Buffie (Jan 5, 2010)

Mystic Rain said:


> I don't think it is the case you are fat at all. Some people have extraordinary memories and some people have faces who barely change even as they grow older. I am one of those people. In fact, I recently had a middle school teacher recognize me at the Walmart deli I work at. I'm thinking "Uh, who the hell are you?" because middle school was 14 years ago. XD



LUCKY! I /wish/ I looked the same as 14 years ago. That's pretty cool that your teacher remembered you. You must have been an interesting kid. 

The nice former-donut-shop lady was the kind of peep who could chat the hind legs off a mule so maybe she does have one of those brains that never forgets a face. I've heard of people like that.

Guess I'm just suspicious whether people are dissing on my fluff. LoLz


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 6, 2010)

you scan all restaurants, eateries etc to make sure the seating will be comfy!


----------



## Buffie (Jan 6, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> you scan all restaurants, eateries etc to make sure the seating will be comfy!



That's a PERFECT "you might be fat if" answer. LoL

  

I do that, too. :happy:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 6, 2010)

Buffie sweetie - maybe it wasn't your face she remembered - if you know what I mean. 

I love ya darlin!:wubu:


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 6, 2010)

I get that all the time, a doc i will see one time in months will go "i remember you from the last time i was here" and i dont remember them from adam...

so yeah, at 6 ft tall and 6 ft wide, i guess i am memorably fat...sigh. (or maybe i am memorably gorgeously fat, hey, it could be...lol)


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 6, 2010)

As I was reading a magazine yesterday, I only briefly glanced at a weight loss ad as I flipped through, and before I looked more closely, I thought the larger "before" picture was an "after" picture.

I was like, dang, I must be fat. My perception's all fat-skewed.


----------



## Blockierer (Jan 6, 2010)

As my wife always says: My value of memorability is very high.
:bow:


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 6, 2010)

I knew I was fat when my niece at 4 years old would bounce into my arse on purpose-cos it caused her to fall to the ground and laugh hysterically...then she would get up and try again. I knew I was fat when I became a home version of that bouncing tent thingy that people rent for kids birthday parties. hehhe


----------



## bigjayne66 (Jan 6, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> I knew I was fat when my niece at 4 years old would bounce into my arse on purpose-cos it caused her to fall to the ground and laugh hysterically...then she would get up and try again. I knew I was fat when I became a home version of that bouncing tent thingy that people rent for kids birthday parties. hehhe



Lmao,I could be one of those too(giggling)


----------



## bigbri (Jan 6, 2010)

IMO you were probably remembered by her and many other people because you present a positive, friendly, outgoing attitude. I am sure you probably take great care in your make-up and dress before going out and that will also lead to recognition later. While your size may be larger than average, in today's world that covers a large percentage of the population.


----------



## joh (Jan 6, 2010)

Interesting story! I usually seem to remember fatter people more well because, well frankly, there aren't a lot of fat people where I live (unfortunately -- small town, in the middle of nowhere, not a lot people, period). This holds pretty true from my childhood too. I remember a lot of fat people from when i was 4, 5, 6, 7; way before I realized I was a FA (or attracted to girls at all ha).

So yes, maybe you're memorably fat :-D (which is a good thing in my opinion!)


----------



## Tooz (Jan 6, 2010)

I think I'm memorably fat. People who meet me even once seem to always remember me, even though I may have (most likely have) forgotten them.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 6, 2010)

I've been noticing the memorabilty factor with myself lately. I'm a pretty average build so I know I'm not memorably fat. Perhaps memorably hairy? My hair (which I'll be donating most of in a month or so) is approaching my nips and I've been rocking a beard awhile now. Maybe that's it. Or instead of these various features we attribute our memorability to we're all really just so awesome and charismatic that people remember us. Hmmm?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2010)

Buffie, my guess is your charm, saviore-faire, and a pair of dazzling eyes made you so memorable. Nobody can forget that Buffie look!

Or did you show up in a bikini at the donut store? That could have also been a highly memorable experience.


----------



## Buffie (Jan 6, 2010)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Buffie sweetie - maybe it wasn't your face she remembered - if you know what I mean.
> 
> I love ya darlin!:wubu:



XoXoXo to you Sandie.  Maybe it wasn't mah face. LoLerZ




fatlane said:


> Buffie, my guess is your charm, saviore-faire, and a pair of dazzling eyes made you so memorable. Nobody can forget that Buffie look!
> 
> Or did you show up in a bikini at the donut store? That could have also been a highly memorable experience.



You're such a sweet thing, Fatlane.

No bikini at the donut shop for me. Most mornings I wake up looking like a swamp monster and slowly transform over the next several cups of coffee. Buffie waits in the car unless I'm in the mood for something other than my usual 3 glazed.

Maybe that's the memorable part. The snarling disheveled fluffy chick stumbling around like a zombie and taking 10 minutes to choose 3 donuts.




I'm glad to hear you other folks are memorable, too.

Your curves have extra special entertainment appeal, Lovelyone. That's a cool thing. 

Oirish is memorably hairy.  You're in good company if you like ZZ Top.

There are lots of memorable Dimmies, that much I know is true. Memorable for a number of different reasons - most of them good.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2010)

Buffie said:


> You're such a sweet thing, Fatlane.
> 
> No bikini at the donut shop for me. Most mornings I wake up looking like a swamp monster and slowly transform over the next several cups of coffee. Buffie waits in the car unless I'm in the mood for something other than my usual 3 glazed.
> 
> Maybe that's the memorable part. The snarling disheveled fluffy chick stumbling around like a zombie and taking 10 minutes to choose 3 donuts.



Maybe one day, you went in without being fully awake, growled at all the staff, and then rummaged through the front bins like a Jellystone bear in a pic-a-nic basket. Not being entirely awake, you have no recollection of the incident, but the young lady remembers all too well what happened to the poor soul who tried to get between you and that eclair... She's nice to you because she never wants to see that semi-hibernating anger again.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 7, 2010)

I think there are a at least couple of orders of magnitude between memorable and _*unforgettable*_? A lot of women are memorably attractive for one or more features. Only a very few rare jewels, at least that I've met, are truly, unforgettably beautiful and it always has much more to do with what's inside than how much is outside. Size might make you easy to find in a crowd but it's not what makes a woman really stand out in our memories. The funny thing is the women who have that special ethereal something almost never seem to be aware of it. JMO.


----------



## cupcakediva (Jan 11, 2010)

my 3 yr old grandson calls me pancakes he says i smell like pancakes my other grandson says im soft&snuggly when im laying on the sofa my cat bam lays on my side lol!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 11, 2010)

I always get... "Hey, you're that guy who looks like Alan Alda!" from people I don't necessarily remember myself.

I guess you could say that I'm memorably Alan Alda's twin...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 11, 2010)

You know....this happens to me too. I had to kind of think about it, but yeah--it happens a lot. Including a waitress recently who remembered me from when she worked at another restaurant. And a doctor who remembered me just from a description another doctor gave him. And (this sounds like a set-up for a terrible joke, please don't make it) my GYN who said, "I don't usually recognize patients who wave at me on the street, but I thought I saw you the other day." OY. Heh.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 12, 2010)

me too! there are people who know my name and i can't remember who they are from adam so i just play along til i figure it out. when i was traveling a lot i always flew delta and seemed to run into a steward/ess that remembered me from another flight--especially international. i also used to run into fellow travelers who remembered. a few even took me to lunch during layovers. shopping is another situation where people seem to not only remember me but my name and my sizes. at one of my fav thai restaurants there is a waiter who takes extra special care of me. i remember he brought me an especially large comfy chair from the office the first time i was there. i didn't even have to ask for it. and now its there before i arrive if my name is on the reservation list. i get remembered for my work even more once people see who i am. whenever i go to the new jersey bash there is a really sweet lady who is a reservationist there who always remembers me by name even when i call in. last time she was like "is this Felecia?" it really blew my mind. she takes care that i have everything i want and even made sure to put me next to the elevator after i'd had back surgery. this is one reason i like being so big. its really helped me out over the years. i think if your big and try to be cheerful thoughtful and polite you really can't go wrong. people really appreciate it and pay you back in spades.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 12, 2010)

And then there are the times where you're remembered, only, it's not you, because you've never met them before. That happened to me twice this past weekend.

I think some people have the "all fat people look alike" syndrome.


----------



## Tau (Jan 12, 2010)

I recently had a similar experience. I used to live in the darlingest part of Joburg called Parkhurst - lots of quaint little shops and restaurants and old couples walking their dogs and babies in prams - this was 3 years ago. I havent been back there much since, but two weeks back I returned because I heard of an awesome cupcake shop that had just opened up there. As I was walking to the shop I got stopped 3 times. Two restaurant owners and a waiter were like: Hey! Where've you been? We havent seen you around in ages. I was like: Um - sorry but do I know you? One dude laughed and said - you and your friends were good for business LOL! So I spose I too am a memorable fatty


----------



## Russell Williams (Jan 12, 2010)

A couple of times a year someone will come up to me and talk to me about things we did together and sometimes tell me that I made a significant impact on their lives. I will not recognize them nor will I remember who they are. But then again the last time I saw most of them they were in the fifth grade and I was their teacher.

During the 30 years that I taught, mostly fifth-grade, I would tell my classes, "If you see me 10, 15, 20, years from now, say hello. You are going to change a lot more in the next 15 years then I will.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 14, 2010)

Tau said:


> I recently had a similar experience. I used to live in the darlingest part of Joburg called Parkhurst - lots of quaint little shops and restaurants and old couples walking their dogs and babies in prams - this was 3 years ago. I havent been back there much since, but two weeks back I returned because I heard of an awesome cupcake shop that had just opened up there. As I was walking to the shop I got stopped 3 times. Two restaurant owners and a waiter were like: Hey! Where've you been? We havent seen you around in ages. I was like: Um - sorry but do I know you? One dude laughed and said - you and your friends were good for business LOL! So I spose I too am a memorable fatty


I must be a memorable fatty too, considering many people look at my belly first and my face second, so I try to make a virtue of necessity and capitalize on it. That means I make an effort to be pleasant and smile, so if people are bound to remember the big tall fat woman, at least they'll remember me as the big tall friendly fat woman. Must be working, because I tend to get good service in stores and restaurants, simply because people remember me. I also feel obligated to tip very well, but that's a good idea to reward good service anyway.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 14, 2010)

Buffie said:


> ... the lady who used to work at the donut shop sees you 2 years later at her new job where she's a hostess and she recognizes you but you don't have any idea who she is.
> 
> That was my big clue this evening.
> 
> ...



What the... are you for real?? Girl you have a knockout face and the biggest boobs of anybody within a 600 mile radius. 40 years from now I would remember you after only having seen you once passing by on a roller coaster in a parade of purple dinosaurs.


----------



## Alan (Jan 14, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> What the... are you for real?? Girl you have a knockout face and the biggest boobs of anybody within a 600 mile radius. 40 years from now I would remember you after only having seen you once passing by on a roller coaster in a parade of purple dinosaurs.




Aw..."Purple Dinosaurs"...they are a very vivid memory, as are you, Buffie....Remember, "keep yours eyes upon the doughnut, Not upon the hole" :happy:


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 14, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> What the... are you for real?? Girl you have a knockout face and the biggest boobs of anybody within a 600 mile radius. 40 years from now I would remember you after only having seen you once passing by on a roller coaster in a parade of purple dinosaurs.


This reminds me of a scene in the movie _Citizen Kane_. After Kane died in 1941, a reporter interviewed one of his closest associates and thinks it unlikely that Kane would have remembered a chance meeting fifty years ago. Mr. Bernstein replied: "A fellow will remember a lot of things you wouldn't think he'd remember. You take me. One day, back in 1896, I was crossing over to Jersey on the ferry, and as we pulled out, there was another ferry pulling in, and on it there was a girl waiting to get off. A white dress she had on. She was carrying a white parasol. I only saw her for one second. She didn't see me at all, but I'll bet a month hasn't gone by since that I haven't thought of that girl."


----------



## joswitch (Jan 14, 2010)

Buffie said:


> ... the lady who used to work at the donut shop sees you 2 years later at her new job where she's a hostess and she recognizes you but you don't have any idea who she is.
> 
> That was my big clue this evening.
> 
> ...



Buffie - face it babe - you're unforgettable!


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Jan 31, 2010)

The interviewer for food stamps ask you how far along you are. >_<


----------

